# Blc. King of Taiwan



## PeteM (Oct 6, 2020)

Blc. King of Taiwan 'Splendiferous' AM/AOS (Blc. Bryce Canyon 'Splendiferous' AM/AOS x Blc. Purple Ruby)

This is the name on the tag. However, this plant has caused a bit of controversy in one of my societies as it’s AOS award does not show up. I’ll have to go back and check the AOS website again with their new software as it’s been almost a year, maybe this was updated. Would love to hear info about the award if anyone has it, I even tried to contact the seller, Norman’s (Orchids.com), no response.

At the end of the day it doesn’t really matter to me. First time I saw this plant at the meeting I was impressed with the sheer size and number of blooms. If you like magenta, this is a solid knock your socks off magenta and very fragrant. Two more buds coming along. I’ve only had this plant since January 2020, I was barely was able to up pot it as the roots have formed a hard moss ball, was concerned that I would destroy the roots so I slipped it into a larger Clay pot of orchiata. Seems to be OK. First bloom for me.

enjoy.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 6, 2020)

Very impressive!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 6, 2020)

Stunning color


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 6, 2020)

Very nice! Both color and great lip!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 6, 2020)

WowZa... nice save! 

The tag says ‘horse’ in Chinese character I think.


----------



## PeteM (Oct 7, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> WowZa... nice save!
> 
> The tag says ‘horse’ in Chinese character I think.


Correct. My last name also means horse in Cantonese.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Oct 7, 2020)

I got the update on orchidwiz recently and its not on there. Last award was to 'Wilson's Choice's' twice in 2012. I'm not sure if the encyclopedia updated happen with all awards updated


----------



## PeteM (Oct 7, 2020)

Teresa Koncolor said:


> I got the update on orchidwiz recently and its not on there. Last award was to 'Wilson's Choice's' twice in 2012. I'm not sure if the encyclopedia updated happen with all awards updated


Thanks for checking. I have not updated my orchidwiz to the latest upgrade. I have a feeling it also will not show up in AOS. Probably a badly mislabeled plant by the vendor.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 7, 2020)

Large, impressive flowers. Congrats!


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 7, 2020)

True!!!!! The catt tags all have that symbol on the blue tags. Did they all come from Horse Orchid Company ? hehehehe

Link

The flower's colour is exquisite. Ultra nice.

And after seeing the photos of these flower pics, we are convinced that it gets the 'AM'.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 7, 2020)

impressive flower - very flat, too.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 9, 2020)

So I just checked the online awards on AOS Orchid Pro (the most up-to-date) and see no 'Splendiferous' award. Either it hasn't been submitted to the AOS registrar yet or it might be another clone like 'Orchis' AM/AOS. I will continue to investigate.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 10, 2020)

After contacting the awards registrar at AOS HQ, it looks like this award is not registered nor submitted. So it looks like there’s no AM attached to it. Which means you can resubmit for judging as an unawarded plant on next blooming (unless someone else gets the award first on this clone during this waiting period). Good luck!


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks for checking DLE!

At this site here: (*link*), they have the 'AM' label with the name. Although, at that same site, there appears to be two different cultivar names ----- one is *'Splendiferous'*, and the other is *'Splendiferous,Note: Amazing Fragrance!' *hehehe


----------



## PeteM (Oct 11, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> After contacting the awards registrar at AOS HQ, it looks like this award is not registered nor submitted. So it looks like there’s no AM attached to it. Which means you can resubmit for judging as an unawarded plant on next blooming (unless someone else gets the award first on this clone during this waiting period). Good luck!


Wow! Thanks for going through all the trouble to dig in and investigate this further. Sounds like it was a big mistake on someone’s part to sell the unawarded plant with an award name. Probably just got lost in translation at some point along the line. The flower is huge, but I’m not sure it’s AM quality. I did buy it knowing that I was unable to find the award because of it’s size and presence when multiple flowers are in bloom. I’m looking forward to growing it into a monster. Very good to know someone can move forward on the award. I’ll also let others in my society who have the plant know. That this plant does not have an award, and other can try their luck. Glad we have this posted and documented. Thanks again!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 16, 2020)

I hope, the seller returned your request for more info?

If not, due to the thorough investegation of Leslie (DLE), it's just a wee bit difficult to rid oneself of the suspicission, that "something is rotten in the state of Denmark"  - that the AM/AOS might be a strut in borrowed feathers! ☠


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 17, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Blc. King of Taiwan 'Splendiferous' AM/AOS (Blc. Bryce Canyon 'Splendiferous' AM/AOS x Blc. Purple Ruby)
> 
> This is the name on the tag. However, this plant has caused a bit of controversy in one of my societies as it’s AOS award does not show up. I’ll have to go back and check the AOS website again with their new software as it’s been almost a year, maybe this was updated. Would love to hear info about the award if anyone has it, I even tried to contact the seller, Norman’s (Orchids.com), no response.
> 
> ...





PeteM said:


> Correct. My last name also means horse in Cantonese.


My husband agrees, he speaks Cantonese having lived n Hong Kong for a few years as a middle schooler.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 9, 2021)

In bloom again. Hope this will bloom again in the fall. There are a few more leads that have potential...TBD


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 9, 2021)

Really nice color saturation, love it!


----------



## abax (Apr 9, 2021)

Impressive presentation of the blooms.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 10, 2021)

Looks like it will bloom multiple times a year.

Petals looked more wavy on top this time.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 10, 2021)

Very impressive!
David


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 10, 2021)

PeteM said:


> In bloom again. Hope this will bloom again in the fall. There are a few more leads that have potential...TBD
> 
> View attachment 26829
> View attachment 26830


Pete: question about the air roots. When you repot a plant like this do you soak it to soften the roots, and then try to put them all in the new pot?


----------



## PeteM (Apr 10, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Pete: question about the air roots. When you repot a plant like this do you soak it to soften the roots, and then try to put them all in the new pot?



We shall see. The only way to save those roots are to do like you say and soften them, twist the plant into the pot so the roots follow. Then to only add a little bit of media, slowly adding more until the roots adapt and maybe branch. However, I don’t have the patience and will likely wait till I see a new flush of roots. Repot and cut the aerial roots. Push the plant to focus on generating new roots in the media that I want the roots to adapt to. This plant had a lot of issues when I received it. The root ball was so solid full of moss I couldn’t break it up without severely damaging the plant. So I repotted with the root ball of moss in tact surrounded by my new media. I’ll likely try to divide this plant in the pot. Cut the stem and then let it sit until the next flush of roots.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Looks like it will bloom multiple times a year.
> 
> Petals looked more wavy on top this time.


Yeah I have noticed that my plants that bloom twice a year, usually spring and fall... spring blooms are not as robust, petals seem to be more wavy and the dorsal sepals of many seem to flex back like a sad orca dorsal fin. Not sure what I can do to address this. Probably they are starved of water and nutrients all winter and the strength of the plant is not the same as coming off the growing seasons. Probably wise to cut the blooms and get the plant growing.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 10, 2021)

PeteM said:


> We shall see. The only way to save those roots are to do like you say and soften them, twist the plant into the pot so the roots follow. Then to only add a little bit of media, slowly adding more until the roots adapt and maybe branch. However, I don’t have the patience and will likely wait till I see a new flush of roots. Repot and cut the aerial roots. Push the plant to focus on generating new roots in the media that I want the roots to adapt to. This plant had a lot of issues when I received it. The root ball was so solid full of moss I couldn’t break it up without severely damaging the plant. So I repotted with the root ball of moss in tact surrounded by my new media. I’ll likely try to divide this plant in the pot. Cut the stem and then let it sit until the next flush of roots.


If you were to soak the plant and just put all the roots in the pot and fill with media, at a time when the roots were branching, would they then be OK? If it were at a time when the roots were not branching, would you definitely lose all of those if you fill the pot with media?
I have soaked cattleyas in Kelp Max for about 30 minutes, to soften the roots and stimulate root growth. Sometimes it works very well depending on the timing. I have never re-potted and not filled the pot with media. That’s an interesting alternative.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 11, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> If you were to soak the plant and just put all the roots in the pot and fill with media, at a time when the roots were branching, would they then be OK? If it were at a time when the roots were not branching, would you definitely lose all of those if you fill the pot with media?
> I have soaked cattleyas in Kelp Max for about 30 minutes, to soften the roots and stimulate root growth. Sometimes it works very well depending on the timing. I have never re-potted and not filled the pot with media. That’s an interesting alternative.


I’ll give the soaking for 30 min a shot before I try again. My main concern is get it all the old moss off. This plant looks so vigorous that might be easier just to take a division off and start over. I’ll send you the root ball! We can just keep passing this thing around and everyone can take pieces off.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 11, 2021)

PeteM said:


> I’ll give the soaking for 30 min a shot before I try again. My main concern is get it all the old moss off. This plant looks so vigorous that might be easier just to take a division off and start over. I’ll send you the root ball! We can just keep passing this thing around and everyone can take pieces off.


When I re-pot cattleyas, I usually soak them and then hold the roots under running water to loosen all the old mix so I can get it all completely out. You might give that a try, as it works particularly well with moss. Bark will stick to the roots, but this method tends to cause it to let go as well. But, I will be glad to take a piece of it off your hands...


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 11, 2021)

Definitely looks like it's dad! Real nice!


----------

